# Anyone here ever try to clean bottles with a harborfreight Rock tumbler?



## Maine27 (Jul 7, 2016)

I dont know much about what people use to tumble bottles and i wanted to know if somthing like this would work.

http://www.harborfreight.com/dual-drum-rotary-rock-tumbler-67632.html


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 8, 2016)

Size would matter, I use a racing car slick. The wide and square profile keep the tire upright witch makes it easyer to rotate. I looked at your link, its quite small. For very small bottles maybe, got to start somewhere. I've had mixed results with mine, I use it rarely only on low value bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Maine27 said:


> I dont know much about what people use to tumble bottles and i wanted to know if somthing like this would work.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/dual-drum-rotary-rock-tumbler-67632.html


Only small bottles. Mostly meds.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes…. 2 of them going right now. (Hillbilly bottle tumbling) One is the double chamber rotisserie kind of Tumbler/ I am trying to figure out how to make a chamber that will be as long as both of The rubber chambers put together? So I can maybe do longer bottles. It measured 9 5” so the bottle will be under 9” long max, if that long. The other one is the large vibratory kind of Tumbler, And I’ve had some good luck with that kind but burned up the first one. I still can’t fit whiskey bottles in it, but almost. I am still trying to get everything dialed in and still would love to have a real bottle Tumbler, But for now these have worked pretty well. The resin chips that they sell at her Harbor freight for tumbling work well if you mixed walnut shell tumbling media in with it. At least that’s what I found works better than either one apart. I did get some little stainless steel needle kind of things that they use for tumbling? I will fill the inside of the bottle if it needs cleaned, and cork it up and duct tape it really good for tumbling, to clean the inside. Then resin chips mixed with walnut shell bits on the outside of the bottle. Also I use old hose pieces to protect the neck, duct taped in place. If there is embossing, I will put duct tape over that if it’s clean. Sometimes I run it without the tape to clean the embossment if it needs it, and add the tape later. I have not gotten to the polishing part yet, as I don’t have the aluminum oxide. Any suggestions? Beyond buying a real Bottle Tumbler? It really has cleaned up some really gross bottles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Jul 17, 2021)

Unsure on feasability but I always wondered about those paint shakers at Lowes and Home Depot.  Fill custom container with a thick slurry of grit, add bolttle to be polished, turn down the speed, and see what happens


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Yes…. 2 of them going right now. (Hillbilly bottle tumbling) One is the double chamber rotisserie kind of Tumbler/ I am trying to figure out how to make a chamber that will be as long as both of The rubber chambers put together? So I can maybe do longer bottles. It measured 9 5” so the bottle will be under 9” long max, if that long. The other one is the large vibratory kind of Tumbler, And I’ve had some good luck with that kind but burned up the first one. I still can’t fit whiskey bottles in it, but almost. I am still trying to get everything dialed in and still would love to have a real bottle Tumbler, But for now these have worked pretty well. The resin chips that they sell at her Harbor freight for tumbling work well if you mixed walnut shell tumbling media in with it. At least that’s what I found works better than either one apart. I did get some little stainless steel needle kind of things that they use for tumbling? I will fill the inside of the bottle if it needs cleaned, and cork it up and duct tape it really good for tumbling, to clean the inside. Then resin chips mixed with walnut shell bits on the outside of the bottle. Also I use old hose pieces to protect the neck, duct taped in place. If there is embossing, I will put duct tape over that if it’s clean. Sometimes I run it without the tape to clean the embossment if it needs it, and add the tape later. I have not gotten to the polishing part yet, as I don’t have the aluminum oxide. Any suggestions? Beyond buying a real Bottle Tumbler? It really has cleaned up some really gross bottles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could this help?
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						This 4" X 9" Tumbler Replacement Barrel fits double barrel tumblers Machines  | eBay
					

This is a 4" X 9" double barrel tumbler that will fit the Lortone rock tumbler, Harbor Freight rock Tumbler, Leegol rock tumbler and Fastrak Rock Tumbler. The cap ends have and expandable inner section that are easy to remove and reset.



					www.ebay.com


----------

